# Good Recording of Beethoven's Fifth?



## Kogami (Jun 12, 2012)

Just looking for a well balanced recording with good sound quality and dynamics that's available on CD.
Thanks,
Kogami


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Carlos Kleiber is always a great starting point, if you don't have any very particular qualifications.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I agree, Carlos Kleiber with the Vienna Philharmonic on DGG - excellent sound and performance.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Agree too, it´s exceptional actually & you won´t regret buying it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Kleiber for me - buy without fear (especially at current prices). I quite like Baremboim's Teldec recording as well - maybe not a completely top-draw performance like the Kleiber but great sound.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Another vote for Kleiber:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, shucks, I'm a little late to the party; I was going to recommend Kleiber also. He always ends up at or near the top of any Beethoven's 5th list.


----------

